# Period - Short bleed



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has the same bleed as me.  I am 41, nearly 42 and my period normally only last 2-3 days and is fairly light.  Is this quite normal for someone of my age and does anyone else have a bleed like this? Has it any bearing on my fertility and how many years i have left to have a child?


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

My periods are also quite short 2-3 days and my cycle was only about 24-25 days and it didn't make any difference.

Best of luck 

Chucky egg


----------



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Chucky Egg!  That gives me hope, have done three ICSI's and if I'm going to do a 4th that will be the last one.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Caroline,\

Sadly there is not much useful information to be gained by comparing menstrual cycles in this way (don't forget that ivf is a completely false cycle, so your normal menstrual cycle is not relevant).  

The biggest factors that influence fertility are age followed by hormone levels e.g. FSH/E2/LH/Prolactin etc.  However, you can still have great hormone levels and have a high number of abnormal eggs due to age.  These levels tend to predict how well you will stim rather than the quality of your eggs.

After that you need to make sure there are no other factors influencing success rates these (in my opinion) are:-

Your clinic - Have they got a first class embryology lab? How successful they are with women your age?
Your DH - making sure sperm is ok with relevant testing - e.g. dna fragmentation etc. and karyotyping.
You:-
Karyotyping (plus your DH) to determine no genetic issues
Uterine issues - no fibroids, polyps, thin lining, scarring etc.
Systemic issues - e.g. clotting factors, autoimmune issues, Thyroid levels, insulin resistance etc.  These would require some basic recurrent m/c testing/implantation failure testing
Bacterial - Ureaplasma, mycoplasma etc.
Hormonal - adequate progesterone support etc etc

There is some research to show that women who have had 3 or more bfns are shown to often have clotting issues like MTHFR or Factor V Leiden or APS - so I would recommend some testing before you go for your final cycle.  If you have a good GP, they will be able to do these tests for you - or ask your clinic.

Sending best wishes,

Daisy
x


----------



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Daisy

Thank you for all your advice, I have taken it all on board, there is so much to think about isn't there.  Those tests at the end of yoru message are they three different ones are three different names for the same one, would you recommend any one in particular?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Im resurrecting this as my consultant just told me sthing interesting. 

Basically you need to be ovulating (progesterone over 30 generally helpful indicator of that), to be building up a suitably deep uterine lining. if the latter is there, (and they can easily measure it) do not worry about amount of bleed. As we age, all body fucntions become less efficient and the reproductive system starts it off!  low or inefficient removal of the old lining is just a function of that apparently.


----------

